# Boiled Linseed Oil finish



## ted_BSR (Jun 17, 2014)

After about 15 applications of BLO, my stocks are not getting any darker. They look good. They are not walnut, I suspect one is birch, and the other is maple. Should I keep on applying coats of BLO? I don't really care what color they come out. The wood is what it is, but I want them to be properly protected.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 18, 2014)

Linseed oil is not a stain. Most wood will darken slightly as you apply it, but not very much. If it doesnt darken in the first coat then it never will. All the subsequent coats do is fill in the grain and give it that nice sheen.

If you want strip the finish down, stain it, then reapply the oil finish. If you get tired of waiting for the BLO to dry, look at Birchwood Casey's TruOil. Same as BLO but dries faster.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 18, 2014)

Like TrailBlazinMan says, BLO is NOT a stain, but I use it on a lot of my WOOD projects, and it darkens wood MORE over a long period! Older wood seems to "age darken" faster than "new" wood. Also, softer woods darken more than HARD woods such as Maple, Birch and other "Close Grained Woods. Most of the Oaks I use darkens good. Just my experience!


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 18, 2014)

Boiled linseed oil gets darker because the finish (oil) oxidizes.  

However, it is oil, and you can add a bit of any oil based stain, or painter's (artist) pigment to any coat, and it will add color.  For example, just a touch of umber or a dark red will give the finish real character. Nice thing about doing that is that if you don't like the color, it's easy enough to remove and do over.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks for the input guys. I know it is not a stain, I purposely did not use stain. That is what was on the stocks before I started, and varnish, and I stripped it off. The BLO dries within 24 hours. I am applying very conservative coats, rubbed with my finger tips.

I have heard to apply BLO every day for a week, every week for a month, and then maintain once a year. Just wondering if I have applied enough to protect the wood at this point. I am anxious to put them back together and see that they function properly. Chomping at the bit I suppose.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 19, 2014)

This one is Birch I believe. Calling it a day on this one.
At least 15 coats. Check out this thread to see some before pictures. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=805742


----------



## 7mmstw (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks good. My experience is to cut the linseed oil with a lil denatured alcohol and a touch of varnish not much. Spar varnish if you can find it. You can also cut with lil acetone. All this does is thins it enough to penetrate the wood and dries from the inside out and don't take so long. Then if oil finish is what your after hit it wit 0000 steel wool. If you want a gloss finish repeat until desired sheen and then rub it out with a fff compound on up to the fffff compound. Which is available at Brownells. Just my 2 cents. Nothing wrong with the way you done it. Looks great.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jul 3, 2014)

You can also cut with turpentine,paint thinner.You can add Japan dryer to get it to harden faster.Great looking birch stock! BB


----------



## Walker44 (Jul 15, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> thanks for the input guys. I know it is not a stain, I purposely did not use stain. That is what was on the stocks before I started, and varnish, and I stripped it off. The BLO dries within 24 hours. I am applying very conservative coats, rubbed with my finger tips.
> 
> I have heard to apply BLO every day for a week, every week for a month, and then maintain once a year. Just wondering if I have applied enough to protect the wood at this point. I am anxious to put them back together and see that they function properly. Chomping at the bit I suppose.


    That is the method I have used  but your missing a step

Daily for a week
Weekly for a month
MONTHLY FOR A YEAR
Yearly after that

If you can let it hang dry after each application it sets in better


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 15, 2014)

There are many better oil finishes that BLO for your gunstock with respect to protecting the wood. BLO can, and does, get gummy at times. I would have used Tung or Teak, sanded in up to 1200 grit. Wish you the best though in your endeavor.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 15, 2014)

I used Tru-oil on a Hawken kit gun 30+ yrs ago and still looks good...

A little banged up from 30 yrs hunting, but finish is still shiny and waterproof.....


----------

